# What's your favorite type of fish?



## LucidDreamer (Mar 7, 2016)

I have so many. First there's Betta's for their separate personalities and beautiful colors. Then there's Glofish for their, well. Glow. LOL. then there's piranha's for their aggressiveness and ability to eat almost anything, and then there's sharks as well. I'm sure there's many other awesome fish out there that i haven't discovered yet or forgot to name :lol:

Ooh Ooh! You cannot forget Goldfish  Those are just cute. So many different types of them too!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Wild bettas, killifish, and smaller Australian natives, namely blue eyes and Rhadinocentrus ornatus. 

There's probably many more fish I don't like, than fish I do.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

That last picture though...so cute! My favorite fish are bettas, glow fish, guppies, koi fish, gold fish, angel fish & platys. As for saltwater, I love so many of them! I have snorkeled before and swam with all kinds of fish it was amazing. My all time favorite ocean animal though is the Dolphin <3


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

This is a great question for me because right now my favorite fish is a MUPPY! 
It's a cross between a Molly and a Guppy and I just realized I have six Muppy Fry:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/other-fish/does-she-look-guilty-664578/


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Bettas are my fave. The only reason I don't have more is sororities are stressful (I'm not sure if it's more stress for me or the fish, lol. I worry a lot) and I haven't got space for betta barracks (or as I plan betta penthouses, like a 5-10 gallon aquarium per betta just like a whole wall hahahaha).


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Anabantoids aaaaall the way. I plan to have huge tanks for many kinds of gouramis once I no longer have to go home during summers. The three-spot, honey and pearl are the top three on my want list. I looked into multies for a while but daaaarn they're expensive :'( plus, as interesting as their behavior is, their looks aren't as charming as the gouramis. Dario dario, dario kajal and dario hysginon are cool too. 

I don't include Bettas or kois in my list because I already have them, so I figure that's sorta obvious  sad how I probably would never be able to own a koi of my own though. They're actually very interactive. Kaoru, my old female 7 kg (15.4 lbs) Showa, was the sweetest thing. A two-day long power cut killed her


----------



## Antaures (Mar 20, 2016)

I really, really love goldfish. Especially black ones.
Of course bettas.
Almost all of the tropical river fish.
And whales, I know they aren't exactly fish. But I've seen them once in Australia and they are one of the most beautiful and amazing animals.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol obviously bettas
But my other favourites are angelfish and all of the parachromis species, they just look so natural and predatory.

Heres my freddy (Parachromis friedrichsthalii) hes a pretty cool guy


Ohhh and arowana!! illegal here and so expensive so my chances of owning one in the near future are almost non existent









I also have a guilty love for red/white goldfish that look nice from top view, not a fan of them sideways...dont know why.. One day I want a pond full of butterflies and jikins


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Bettas 

Clown Loaches and Kuhli Loaches. 
Oh and I love Mystery snails.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

1. This is blasphemy considering where I am but, Blue rams.
2. Bettas.
3. Corydoras
4. Guppies


Least favorite? Tetras.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Favorite pet fish options:
Bettas
Danio Tiniwini (i will get a hold of some someday [censor] it!)









Never gonna have:
Dantoiad









Whale shark- Would love to swim with one in the ocean!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

goldfish are by far my favorite. I LOVE bettas but I like goldfish just a little bit more. This is my Ryukin.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Besides Bettas...
Pacus are epic, they look exactly like piranhas EXCEPT THEY ARE LEGAL IN THE U.S. They also have very human teeth which is cool. 

I just got pygmy Cories, they are very neat to watch, I think they jumped up on my list of cool fishes. 

This saltwater fish. I'm not sure what it is, but I love it. 

I also love predatory cat fish, the ones with wide mouths.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I really like my parrot fish. Cute personality. I love guppies. I have always said I'm going to get like a 55 and put 50 male guppies in it. 

I also am a fan of my fancy goldfish. Dumb as rocks and cute as heck. 

I just got an axolotl which is not a fish but kinda applies to this situation. As for fish I love and don't have, Oscars. Mine died and I still miss him.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Fish wise for me its.............. The Pea Puffer!

However, if we include all things that we can safely keep or marine life, gosh darn it , it has to be the humble Red Cherry Shrimp with the Horned Nerite coming in a close second.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Im in love with pseudomugil gertrudaes ! Im even thinking of buying/spawning some more instead of getting a new betta (they can be dull to watch..)


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

In joint first on the podium are Betta, and Variated Platys.
Second Pygmy corydoras.
Third are Panda Garra.

Back when I used to keep pond fish it was ghost koi.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

1. Bettas
2. Goldfish
3. Pipefish 
4. Seahorses
5. Skates/rays

and I can't name inverts, but I will b/c I love them : nudibranchs


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nobody likes snails?


----------



## TigressBetta (Nov 17, 2015)

Bala sharks.. remarkably skittish but cute and adorable all the same. wont ever find me with a fish tank that don't have any of them inside:-D


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Besides Bettas...

1. Red Minor Tetras
2. Guppies
3. Cory Catfish (ALL kinds)
4. Koi Swordtails (IMO, they are beautiful)

Arowana's-I love them. At a LFS in my area, they have an arowana, and every time I go in there, I just have to go and loook at him. His colours are gorgeous.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

TripleChrome said:


> Besides Bettas...
> 
> 1. Red Minor Tetras
> 2. Guppies
> ...


There's one in my area too! :3


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

Ohhh and arowana!! illegal here and so expensive so my chances of owning one in the near future are almost non existent











Arowanas are Badass! Love to own one as well one day! Where are u located? I can't believe they are illegal by you! Here in Chicago there is a local fish store that gets tons of them in and in all different sizes! And they're pretty cheap around $30for a small 7in one, $80 for a 12in and up!


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

Don't know why but I have a huge obsession with Gold Severums. They are just so gorgeous! I always get excited when I see one at my LFS and have to stop and look at them. They have really unique personalities very much like oscars which I also love.however, bettas will always be forever my weakness lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

